# I survived surgery!



## 2boysmom (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm home now, not doing too bad. Surgery was Friday finally went to OR around 2:30pm I got to my room about 5:30. My throat was sore but not quite as sore as I thought. Took a while for my bladder to wake up and even longer for my bowels to wake up. They wanted me to eat some breakfast Saturday morning before I could go home. I had felt dizzy and nautious (sp) all night and morning but thought if I could get some food down I might feel better. NOT, I got sick. the nurse said my bowels must not be woke up so I had to stay long then expected. I waited till around lunch and she could hear my tummy making noise so we tried some soup. It went down good and stayed down. Been taking it easy at home, my neck and shoulders are a little more sore today than yesterday, most of my pain is at the incision area when I swallow/drink it feels like its really pulling across the front of my neck.

The pathology thing they do in the OR didn't show any cancer so I just pray the final path report doesn't show anything either I would hate to have to go back in and have the other half removed.

thanks for the prayers

trish


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL - I survived too! Glad to hear initial testing said no cancer.

You really should not be in any pain and need to take your pain meds or 600mg or so of Motrin until the pain is gone.

I had extremely sore neck shoulders and had several massages to release tight muscles. It must be the way that they position the neck during surgery because I had more pain from that than the incision site. After a few weeks the massage therapist can also massage the scar to break up any adhesion's that may have formed during the healing process.

When are they starting your replacement?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

2boysmom said:


> I'm home now, not doing too bad. Surgery was Friday finally went to OR around 2:30pm I got to my room about 5:30. My throat was sore but not quite as sore as I thought. Took a while for my bladder to wake up and even longer for my bowels to wake up. They wanted me to eat some breakfast Saturday morning before I could go home. I had felt dizzy and nautious (sp) all night and morning but thought if I could get some food down I might feel better. NOT, I got sick. the nurse said my bowels must not be woke up so I had to stay long then expected. I waited till around lunch and she could hear my tummy making noise so we tried some soup. It went down good and stayed down. Been taking it easy at home, my neck and shoulders are a little more sore today than yesterday, most of my pain is at the incision area when I swallow/drink it feels like its really pulling across the front of my neck.
> 
> The pathology thing they do in the OR didn't show any cancer so I just pray the final path report doesn't show anything either I would hate to have to go back in and have the other half removed.
> 
> ...


Oh, wow!!! I am so so glad to hear from you and so is everybody else!! You made it.

Now you just take it easy and pamper yourself to the max! Don't try to be a hero and do what the doctor says.

Good news about the path in the OR; that is very promising.

Take care of yourself, Trish and report in when you can.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm so glad it's done and you are home!! Yeah, waiting for everything to "wake up" afterwards can be a pain. Still take it easy for a few days and let your body recover. I'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## 2boysmom (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh I think I am already getting impatient with this recovery. I'm not having much pain in the incision area just still feels funny when it pulls. Other than a sneeze, that hurt! I'm just having so much neck and shoulder soreness and it doesn't seem to take too long for me to be up doing a little for my neck to become fatigued feeling so I have to go lay down and let everything rest but I'm tired of laying down. Probably doesn't help that we are finally starting to have nicer weather, it got up to 70 or so today.
I'm not taking pain pills anymore just tylenol.

I suppose each day I will be able to be up for longer periods. My 3 year old went to gma's today but I'm going to keep him tomorrow so we will see how it goes.

lovlkn- I am not on any supplements. they only took half and said the side left will take over. they are going to do labs in a couple weeks to make sure its doing what its supposed to.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

2boysmom,

You are the first person I have run across other than myself who had the intense neck/shoulder pains.

Like I said, I had to have several massages to work out the tight muscles. I imagine we had neck muscle spasms during the surgery. Eventually it will go away but in the mean time try to get a massage or do gentle neck stretches.

I'm even wondering if a chiropractic adjustment might not get the vertebra back in place thus releasing the neck muscles.


----------



## 2boysmom (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovlkn, I had my husband rub my neck and shoulders a little bit last night and I was able to stay in bed all night for the first time since surgery and I feel pretty good today. Now I'm just trying to remind myself to not go crazy today or I will pay tomorrow. My sister in law was a lic. message theripst a few years ago, if I have any trouble I may ask her to message it a little.

I go to the surgeon Wednesday afternoon. I don't have any stitches to remove since he used dermabond on the outside but he can take a look at everything and hopefully have the final path report.

I was trying to figure out how to post a picture on here, any help?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

2boysmom said:


> Lovlkn, I had my husband rub my neck and shoulders a little bit last night and I was able to stay in bed all night for the first time since surgery and I feel pretty good today. Now I'm just trying to remind myself to not go crazy today or I will pay tomorrow. My sister in law was a lic. message theripst a few years ago, if I have any trouble I may ask her to message it a little.
> 
> I go to the surgeon Wednesday afternoon. I don't have any stitches to remove since he used dermabond on the outside but he can take a look at everything and hopefully have the final path report.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how to post a picture on here, any help?


You could put a link to your Photobucket? That would be the easiest way.

You sound good. Your poor head was hanging off the end of the surgical gurney; no wonder you hurt so bad.


----------

